# Hunter safety for 60 year old



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

a friend of mine wants to get preference points for a Colorado elk hunt and just found out that he has to have a Michigan hunter safety certificate and needs some field portion to get it.


The trouble is, he needs it before April 1st.


How would one go about getting this as nobody seems to know. 


Central Michigan area preferred.


Thanks in advance


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

The home course can be taken online, field time classes can be found here...

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/recnsearch/


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I will forward him the link.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

WoW. said:


> .... and needs some field portion to get it.
> 
> The trouble is, he needs it before April 1st.


And, what is the "field portion"??

April 1 is under 4 weeks away.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

alex-v said:


> And, what is the "field portion"??
> 
> April 1 is under 4 weeks away.


https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_39267-314237--,00.html

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_39267---,00.html


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Neither one explains what "field portion" consists of. The closest I could find yesterday afternoon was what was in the links you provided shortly after.

It is a poorly explained process for those who are not regularly part of the hunting & fishing community. For someone like the friend of "WoW" the process of finding all the info he needs is going to take days.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I think all he needs is a hunting license from the state he lives in. Might have him call them to make sure there is a way around it like grandfathered in because he is 60.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

slowpoke said:


> I think all he needs is a hunting license from the state he lives in. Might have him call them to make sure there is a way around it like grandfathered in because he is 60.


Nope not true. Several Midwest states including Colorado require hunter safety cert. For all hunters regardless of age. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

alex-v said:


> Neither one explains what "field portion" consists of. The closest I could find yesterday afternoon was what was in the links you provided shortly after.
> 
> It is a poorly explained process for those who are not regularly part of the hunting & fishing community. For someone like the friend of "WoW" the process of finding all the info he needs is going to take days.




That is what the guy ran into. He brought it up to me at Board of Review the other night because having never hunted out of state, it came as quite a shock to him. He had been calling all over the place trying to find somebody who even know what the process is. 


I have not spoken w/ him since I emailed him the link but, you would think that Michigan would make the process a bit easier to figure out.




I happened to ask my son who lives in Wyoming and he advised that he has to carry is Michigan hunter safety certificate w/ him. So, if I ever want to big game hunt there, I am going to have to come up with my certificate and about all I know is that I took it in the 60's at Multi Lakes.


I guess when I sat through it two more times with my kids I should have gotten another certificate myself. Who would have thunk it????


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I had to give my hunter's safety certificate number when I applied for a Colorado license several years ago. I took hunter's safety again a few years ago with my oldest son, because they now give you a bow hunter safety certificate in addition to the hunter's safety certificate. Many states out west require a bow hunter safety certificate for bow hunting.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

When I hunted in Wyoming I had to show my hunter safety card when I bought my conservation stamp (required to hunt or fish). I wish the cards were like a state ID plastic and durable. Mine is so torn up its ridiculous.

Ganzer


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

you can request a new one from the DNR and then laminate it


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

What he needs to do is contact the closest DNR operation center to where he lives. Have him call the office and explain to them what he needs. If he was born before January 1, 1960 he does not need to take Michigan hunter safety class. He needs to show. up at the office and take the hunter safety test. He can bring in proof of hunting experience, like last year's license, and then he will be issued a hunter safety card.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

eyeball said:


> Nope not true. Several Midwest states including Colorado require hunter safety cert. For all hunters regardless of age.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was born before the need for hunter safety.

When I went to Colorado I was grandfathered in and did not need hunters safety. This was a few years ago so it might have changed since. We bought OTC licenses when we got to Colorado but should not make a difference.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

dead short said:


> What he needs to do is contact the closest DNR operation center to where he lives. Have him call the office and explain to them what he needs. If he was born before January 1, 1960 he does not need to take Michigan hunter safety class. He needs to show. up at the office and take the hunter safety test. He can bring in proof of hunting experience, like last year's license, and then he will be issued a hunter safety card.




Thank you very much!


I may as well ride along with him as it wouldn't hurt me to get a fresh one just in case I ever decide to shoot something larger than a prairie rat.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

WoW. said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> I may as well ride along with him as it wouldn't hurt me to get a fresh one just in case I ever decide to shoot something larger than a prairie rat.


Just make sure you call the office ahead of time so you know someone will be there.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WoW. said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> I may as well ride along with him as it wouldn't hurt me to get a fresh one just in case I ever decide to shoot something larger than a prairie rat.


Here's the the addresses and phone numbers for the Michigan DNR Customer Service Centers

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_10389_39013-21107--,00.html#reg910


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I know I had to take a hunters safety course to get my Colorado hunting license and I'm 62. It was a long drive from the UP to the Michigan State Fair Grounds in Detroit. 

Take Colorado's Hunters Safety course online and finish the field course when you get out there.
http://www.huntercourse.com/usa/colorado/regulations.aspx


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


I got in touch w/ the guy today (he is not big on the internet) and gave him the info.


I suspect that he will be going down to the Rose Lake Service Center to get things done.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

dead short said:


> What he needs to do is contact the closest DNR operation center to where he lives. Have him call the office and explain to them what he needs. If he was born before January 1, 1960 he does not need to take Michigan hunter safety class. He needs to show. up at the office and take the hunter safety test. He can bring in proof of hunting experience, like last year's license, and then he will be issued a hunter safety card.


Wow! When I started reading this thread I could not believe someone my age would have to take a Hunters Safety Course. Thank you Dead Short for clarifying this! Thanks again for being on this website.


----------

